# Who Has a Copy of Fangar's CA Method



## jhelminski (Dec 3, 2006)

Can't find it (Fangar's CA Method) on a search anyone have a link or a copy?


----------



## bnoles (Dec 3, 2006)

Here ya go.....

http://www.thepenshop.net/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=596&PN=1


----------

